# Karl-Erik Olsryds 2 cylinder boxer engine.



## bengt-olausson (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi all, I,m new to this forum.My native language is not English, so bare with me.

 I bought a 20 years old casting kit of a boxer engine. It,s a 26,4 cc. My first detail
to manufature is the cam shaft I think.


----------



## Cogsy (Feb 7, 2017)

Welcome to the forum. Those are some nice looking castings and an interesting looking engine too. I'll be following along with your build.


----------



## bengt-olausson (Feb 7, 2017)

Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## bengt-olausson (Feb 7, 2017)

Here is the cam shaft, it,s a build up with separate cams.
The cams are hardened  & tempered  to HRC 58.

Next up is the crank shaft, but will proberly take a few days to manufacture.


----------



## bengt-olausson (Feb 8, 2017)

I have started the work with the crank today.


----------



## e.picler (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi Karl!
Welcome to the forum team.
I will be following your project with close interest. The kit looks interesting.
Is this casting kit available on the marketing?
Good luck!

Edi


----------



## bengt-olausson (Feb 9, 2017)

Hi !
No I dont think so, the designer of this engine  was Karl-Erik Olsryd. He lived in Sweden 
I think he was at least 70 years old 1996, when he did this castings.
He made a lot of engines the most known was a 9 cyl radial WRIGHT engine.

Bengt


----------



## bengt-olausson (Feb 9, 2017)

The crank is almost done now, I need some threading tools to complete it.
M8x1.


----------



## bengt-olausson (Feb 12, 2017)

The head is in vice for machining valve ports.


----------



## jef-lemmens (Feb 13, 2017)

Very nice casting and work !
What kind of steel do you use for camshaft and cranckshaft  ? 

Regards Jef


----------



## bengt-olausson (Feb 13, 2017)

¨Hi Jef. Thank for your kind words.
The steel is SS2541  equal to 34CrNiMoS6.
C 0,3-0,38
Si 0,15-0,40
Mn 06´,60-0,80
P max 0,025
S 0,02-0,035
Cr 1,30-1,70
Ni 1,30-1,70
Mo 0,15-0,30
Hardened to 340-400   Hb.

Bengt


----------



## jef-lemmens (Feb 13, 2017)

bengt-olausson said:


> ¨Hi Jef. Thank for your kind words.
> The steel is SS2541  equal to 34CrNiMoS6.
> C 0,3-0,38
> Si 0,15-0,40
> ...



Thanks Bengt , I use most of the time 42CrMo4 for crancshaft and cilinders (for 2 stroke petrol and diesel engines)

Regards Jef


----------



## bengt-olausson (Feb 16, 2017)

Some more works on the heads.


----------



## bengt-olausson (Mar 6, 2017)

The cylinders is made of stock material.


----------



## bengt-olausson (Mar 6, 2017)

More works on the cylinders & heads.


----------



## bengt-olausson (Mar 21, 2017)

I have done some work on the crankhouse.


----------



## arc (Mar 26, 2017)

Very nice work! You are really making some headway.


----------



## bengt-olausson (Mar 27, 2017)

Thank you very much ,
Bengt


----------



## petertha (Mar 27, 2017)

Very nice work!

Can you tell me about your valve cages. Are they bronze? Pressed in place or held with adhesive like Locktite? I'm interested to see your chamfering tool & the valves when they come along.

ps - just for interest, a 1/4 scale Wright J5 9 radial of the same designer is being built in Japan. He mentioned he had the casting & plans about 10 years before starting.
http://modelicengine.la.coocan.jp/j5140402.html


----------



## bengt-olausson (Mar 28, 2017)

Thanks.
The valve cages is made of bronze and held in place with a nut. Probably I will fix them with Loctite 271 when I assembly the engine.
The Wright Radial is very nice engine. I have the drawings but I never bought any castings. I regret that now. 
I bought the castings for the Boxer engine at Christmas time 2016 from a guy that had them for many years, but newer start machining them.


----------



## bengt-olausson (Mar 29, 2017)

Valve rockers done. More to follow.


----------



## bengt-olausson (Mar 30, 2017)

Crank shaft & piston rods assembled.


----------



## ZAPJACK (Apr 1, 2017)

bengt-olausson said:


> He made a lot of engines the most known was a 9 cyl radial WRIGHT engine.


I bough this "kit" many year ago (castings & drawings)
I think, it was the last one coming from his son
I recognize directly the cylinder head and his typical cap
LeZap


----------



## bengt-olausson (Apr 2, 2017)

Hi , Have you finished the engine?
Bengt


----------



## ZAPJACK (Apr 4, 2017)

bengt-olausson said:


> Hi , Have you finished the engine?
> Bengt


Not yet, because I have approximately 12 kits, special as possible
V12, Corliss, 2x nine-cylinder star, 4 in line inverted, another tractor, Mery explosive engine, "the" Monitor, "Offy" engine, etc...
Enough job to the coffin :fan:
LeZap


----------



## bengt-olausson (Apr 5, 2017)

I have only this engine to finish at this moment, but I,m looking for a new project.


----------



## bengt-olausson (Apr 27, 2017)

Have been away from the working on the engine. I catch a cold.
But I managed to do some work after I got well.
Gasket is laser cut with chineese 40W CO2 laser. Pistons , inlets & exhaust tubes are made also.


----------



## bengt-olausson (Jun 26, 2017)

I finished the engine a couple weeks ago.


----------



## ShopShoe (Jun 26, 2017)

That engine looks very nice. Well Done!

I hoping for a video so I can hear it run.

Thank You posting,

--ShopShoe


----------

